
Ask HN: How to know if your Employers are compensating you fairly - weatherlight
How do you know if you are being paid fairly? And if you feel like that&#x27;s not the case(being compensated fairly), how does one go about getting a raise?<p>What are some of your tips and tricks?<p>Note: I&#x27;ve been a developer for 2 1&#x2F;2 years at a ROR&#x2F;Angular shop in NYC and make just under 80k.
======
nostrademons
Look for another job. If you get a better offer, you are not being compensated
fairly. If you don't, you are.

This is also a pretty good way of getting a raise - and if you don't get one,
you can always take the other job.

~~~
weatherlight
I've often thought about this but taking time off to interview seems dishonest
to the company I currently work for. What you are articulating here though
does make a lot of sense.

~~~
byoung2
It's not dishonest. Take a vacation day and go on an interview. You can also
look at glassdoor, etc to see what people are making.

------
chrisbennet
Most likely you are underpaid, especially if you haven't gotten a raise in a
year or two. Companies rarely keep up with market rates. Do _not_ expect to be
rewarded for working hard.

In the old days, companies would give out raises without the employee asking.
Now, it is just easier to get another job at market price. You'll get a nice
raise _and_ you'll level up on your skill set.

I've always had jobs I loved and looked forward to going to work so this isn't
coming from a place of bitterness. It's just the way the world works.

